# Whisper's Thread



## Malo (Aug 17, 2005)

Figure I'd start one of these. Here I will put pictures and stories of Whisper, my now BUCK mini-lop (stupid berry-fairy...) and I will also put everyday happenings of my life in here.

This is an older picture, but I might as well place it here 






This is when Whisper WAS a doe, so he looks more girly to me.

Now onto someone off topic. We have miniature horses, five to be exact although one is for sale. We recently put a deposit on a new colt that I think is going to be a great show stallion and stud. He is so gorgeous and moves so beautifully. We pick him up at the end of this month or early september.

Here are some pictures!
















Clipped...












What a color change!


----------



## Malo (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh, and whoops. I put "her" in the subtitle of my thread! It is supposed to be HIS


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

What a beautiful horse!! Congrats on getting him...

And of course as always, Whispers a stunner!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisper is lovely, can we please have some more pictures of her, oops, him soon?

Lovely horses, i love mini's they are so cute!


----------



## Malo (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you. That is actually the same horse. Miniatures get a huge winter coat in the winter (And foals have them when they are born) so it is very much needed to clip them especially if they are show horses. He is clipped in the second half.

I got pictures of Whisper. He isn't acting very awake like he is usually, so I am keeping an eye on him.

This is how I found him








And then I took him down to my living room to play




He loves the excersize machine




Very much so












Oh so much

















Then I picked him up to hold him




He likes to kiss my shirt








He is very comfortable on me, he even grooms himself





Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

your lil boy is such a cutie  i WISH i could have a horse ...one day .. one day..


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Awww He is so handsome. May I ask what breed he is? The shape of his face is almost identical to my Hopi who is a NZ/Lop mix.

Tina


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

Binkie... meet Whisper!!!


----------



## Malo (Aug 18, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:<br>


> Awww He is so handsome. May I ask what breed he is? The shape of his face is almost identical to my Hopi who is a NZ/Lopmix.
> 
> Tina



I believe he is a mini lop?

I Luv Mah Buns, that is so cute


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 19, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Binkie... meet Whisper!!!





> What a cute couple!


----------



## Malo (Aug 19, 2005)

Today Whisper is 4 months! (well, at least this week he is, I know he was born this week but I do not know the day, so I gave April 19th his birthday) So I decided to take some pictures. He got a nice collar (okay, so it's my dog's old one when she was a tiny puppy, I can't use it with him anymore though because the velcro isn't working) and a nice salad (small, hes been introduced to the veggies before). 










Clean Clean Clean...





Clean....





mom! Whats that?!





Whisper's Salad. COntains a couple small pieces of Romaine, a couple pieces of some frilly lettuce, a small piece of carrot, some pellets, alfalfa cubes torn apart, raisins, and crunch-a-rounds.


----------



## Malo (Aug 19, 2005)

RIP, Chube.


----------



## Malo (Aug 19, 2005)

I also took a movie of Whisper cleaning himself. Its a bit dark 

http://media.putfile.com/Mvi_0590


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 19, 2005)

*Malo wrote: *


> Clean Clean Clean...




Very cute, happy birthday Whisper!

This pic reminds me of my Wesley:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Malo wrote: *


> RIP, Chube.


Lol, well they do say a destroyed toy is a loved toy!


----------



## Malo (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh boy.

Whisper is going through hormones. He has been digging me to death, biting my clothes, kicking. I think its time for a neuter. I just made 50 dollars for babysitting a dog, I estimate I need about 40 more, which maybe I can convince my mom to pay


----------



## Malo (Aug 24, 2005)

I got more Whisper Pictures two days ago, before I killed my camera, but it fixed itself so I am happy about that. I am really sore today, yesterday I had a runaway horse pulling my cart and I had to jump out and run after him to catch him and calm him down. My leg is so sore.






Mid-hop





-loves this-





Loving his new collar; who says guys can't wear pink?





I know that there are lovely wires back here for me to chew, if only I could get over that pillow





Oh gosh, mom saw me!





Fat cat in a box? 










Thats my Cairo!





Trying to get in again





She saw me again!!!


----------



## Malo (Aug 24, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/Mvi_066121
http://media.putfile.com/Mvi_066028

Some movies for you.

And I believe I found a place to neuter Whisper. It is only 15 minutes away and they charge $93 including everything. I just need to raise 43 more dollars


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Malo wrote: *


> -


I love this picture, his ears are like airoplane ears. Aww bless. And don't worry about the pink collar, it takes a real man to wear pink.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

well... apparently boys wearing pink is still quite a trend ..but theyve made it less girly by changing the color to "salmon"


----------

